# Eisfreihalter Umfrage



## robsig12 (16. Apr. 2009)

Da ich diesen Winter 3 Ausfälle hatte, möchte ich wissen, wie Ihr Eueren Teich Eisfrei haltet. 
Der Luftsprudler hat bei mir im Dezember versagt.

Wie ist es euch ergangen?


----------



## Klausile (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo Robert,

ich hatte diesen Winter keine sichtbaren Verluste. Alle von mir eingesetzten Tiere haben den Winter offensichtlich gut überstanden.

Ich hatte erst auch  nur einen Luftsprudler im Teich, aber der kam bei diesem Winter auch an seine Grenzen, daher habe ich für ca. 4 Wochen einen Teichheizer mit 300 Watt zusätzlich eingesetzt. Diesen aber nur bei wirklich extremen Frost um ein vollständiges zurfrieren zu verhindern.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## waterman (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,
ich habe den Eisfreihalter diesen Winter vergessen.
Da ich viele Schwimminseln habe und einiges an Pflanznestengeln stehen lasse, sind meine Fische alle wohl auf.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## KlausS. (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hatte einen Eisfreihalter im Einsatz. Alle Fische haben den langen Winter gut überstanden.


----------



## hipsu (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Ich hatte auch einen Eisfreihalter, welcher aber dann doch imemr innerdrin zugefroren war, aber trotzdem haben es alle gut überstanden!


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,

ich hatte nur einen Sprudler, den ich immer wieder mit heißem Wasser befreien musste. Alle Fische sind wohlauf!

LG Eva


----------



## jochen (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,

unser Teich hatte in diesem Winter etwa 9 Wochen eine geschlossene Eisdecke,
kein Eisfreihalter etc. im Einsatz.

Alle Fische sind gut in das Frühjahr gekommen.

Ich schwöre auf angepassten Besatz,  zum vorhandenen Volumen.
Die Teichtiefe sollte mindestens 1,5 Meter betragen. Unterwasserpflanzen sind bei dieser Haltung unabdingbar.

PS, ich halte keine Koi.


----------



## Regina (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte dieses Jahr keinen Eisfreihalter im Einsatz.
(Ich habe gar keinen )

Meine Fische haben den Winter alle überlebt. Auch konnte ich keinen toten Frosch finden.
Am Wasserrand sind einige Gräser gepflanzt, die ich erst nachdem das Eis abgetaut war, zurückgeschnitten habe.

Für den nächsten Winter werde ich wahrscheinlich einen kaufen, da ich in der Zeit, als der Teich komplett zugefroren war, immer Angst um meine Fische hatte.


----------



## geecebird (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Auch wir sind ohne Verluste und ohne Eisfreihalter durch den Winter gekommen )


----------



## Gerd11 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo hatte noch nie einen Eisfreihalter werde mir auch keinen zulegen.
Habe keinen einzigen verlust das geht schon so 5 Jahre so mit dem selben besatz,tiefste stelle 1,20m
grus gerd


----------



## Findling (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,

auch bei mir war der Teich ca. 3 Monate von einer geschlossenen Eisschicht bedeckt. Einzige Verluste: 2 kleine Goldfische, die sich zu weit ins flache Uferwasser vorgewagt haben und dann im Eis eingeschlossen wurden. 

Eisfreihalter - hab ich nicht.

Sprudelsteine - was ist das?

Nee, Spaß beiseite, ich weiß schon was das ist, aber ich sehe bei meinem Teich keinerlei Notwendigkeit für deren Verwendung. Ich schneide meine Pflanzen erst nach dem Winter zurück. Die Pflanzenstängel reichen für den Gasaustausch aus.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Kurt (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Servus Teichfreunde,

hatte auch sehr lange geschlossene Eisdecke, lasse aber auch alle Pflanzenstängel bis zum Frühjahr stehen.  Verlust:  1 Frosch, der vermutlich zu Früh auftauchte und nochmal Frost nicht überlebte. Meine BItterlinge und die 3 Rotfedern haben alle munter überlebt.

Nachdem das einer der härtesten Winter seit Beginn meiner 6 Teichwinter war, glaube ich, daß für meinen Teichbesatz weder Sprudler noch sonstwas an nötig ist.

Schöne Grüße
Kurt


----------



## wmt (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Ich hatte 10 Wochen eine geschlossene Eisdecke, meine __ Moderlieschen (allerdings ungezählt) und die Teichmolche haben es gut überstanden. 

Als das Eis mich trug, habe ich die Schilfüberstände wunderbar beseitigen können.


----------



## Gredi (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Bei mir läuft auch im Winter die Pumpe durch, zwar gebremst aber so erreiche ich über den Bachlauf, im Einlaufbereich des Teiches, immer eine EIS freie Fläche.


----------



## Redlisch (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hiho,
ich habe seit 2 Winter auch so eine Styroporglocke mit einem Luftsprudler (-20cm) im Teich.
Der Lufterzeuger stand draussen unter einem umgedrehten Blümenkübel, der Luftschlauch ist nicht zugefroren.

Eisdicke war in diesem Winter >35cm. Der Eisfreihalter funktionierte ohne Probleme. Ich habe dort alle 3 Tage ein 100er HT-Rohr durchgesteckt um die __ Störe zu füttern.

Keine Ausfälle an Fischen.

Axel


----------



## SilviaN. (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo
nun dann bin ich wohl die Einzigste die alle Fische verloren hat, trotz Eisfreihalter, mein Teich ist 1,70 m Tief hat eine Uferzone mit vielen Pflanzen eine Seerose __ Schilf habe ich keines im Teich, da mir in dem früheren Forum von hier, mir man davon abgeraten hat, dass Schilf die Folie durchbohren würde.
Ansonsten habe ich viele Unterwasserpflanzen, die vermutlich im Winter den Fischen den Sauerstoff genommen haben.
Alle Fische waren ohne erkennbaren Grund gestorben, deswegen die Annahme das alle erstickt sind, trotz Eisfreihalter.
Bei uns hat es aber über den Winter sicherlich 5 m Schnee gehabt, und oft war der Teich durch Schneewinden so zugeweht, das ich nicht einmal kontrollieren konnte ob der Eisfreihalter seine Funktion richtig erledigt hat.
Bei uns war es aber fast den ganzen Winter über aber bitterlich kalt und der Teich ist nicht einmal kurz offen gewesen wie den Winter davor.
Was kann man sonst noch im Winter benutzen das der Gasaustausch funktioniert.?????

Viele liebe Grüße
Silvia


----------



## Starvalley (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,

ich hatte den Winter über insgesamt 6 Sprudelsteine an einer Pumpe mit 6.000l/h an verschiedenen Stellen des Teiches in 30-40 cm Tiefe gehängt. Die Winter zuvor hatte das immer ausgereicht. Im vergangenen Winter jedoch sind auch diese ständig zugefroren (Eisdicke am Teichrand bis zu 50 cm). Daher habe ich alle 6 Steine an einer Stelle im Teich konzentriert. Das funktionierte dann. Ich musste lediglich die Zuleitungen/Silikonschläuche mit Schaumstoffhüllen (Isolierungen für Heizungsrohre) isolieren, das sie sonst zugefroren wären. Zusätzlich habe ich diesmal die Pflanzen (__ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben etc.) den Winter über stehehn gelassen. Für den kommenden Winter habe ich eine andere Unterbringungsmöglichkeit (Isoliertes Gartenhäuschen) für die Pumpe. Dann kann sie wärmere Luft ansaugen und ich hoffe, dass hierdurch die Schläuche nicht so schnell zufrieren.
Ein Koi war durch den Winter so geschwächt, dass er von __ Parasiten befallen wurde (war ja auch ein sehr langer Winter). Inzwischen geht es ihm wieder einigermaßen gut. Ansonsten sind alle Fische und andere Wasserlebewesen gut über den Winter gekommen. Habe bislang nicht einen einzigen Verlust zu beklagen.


Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas.


----------



## Black1 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo

Habe auch keinen Eisfreihalter.Filter lief gedrosselt weiter.

Keine Verluste


----------



## steffenK (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,

habe keinen Eisfreihalter, stattdessen einen Bachlauf durchgehend laufen lassen. Keine Verluste, keine Zierfische, nur Biotopfische, tiefste Stelle: ca. 1,5 m.

Gruß


----------



## flopp (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Kein Eisfreihalter und alles hat den Winter überstanden.
Tiefste Stelle ca.1,25m


----------



## simon (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

hallo beisammen
kein eisfreihalter,aber luftpumpe an einem 25cm langen sprudelstein
sobald die eisdecke doch mal zufriert sprengt die nachströmende luft diese wieder auf
keine verluste ausser strom
gruss simon


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hi.

Neuer Teich: Kein Eisfreihalter, keine Fische, keine Verluste. 

Alter Teich: kein Eisfreihalter, kein Sprudler, Fische bis auf ganz wenige ok, __ Frösche (fast 120) + 2 kleine Erdkröten tot. 
Vermutlich kamen sie durch einen zu niedrigen Sauerstoffgehalt nach oben und sind dann unter der Eisdecke erstickt. 
Unterdessen sind neue Frösche zugewandert und die __ Molche sind wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## lollo (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,

Eisfreihalter und Luftsprudler, ca. 20 cm unter dem Eisfreihalter, keine Verluste. 
In der Regel läuft der Wasserfall im Winter gedrosselt durch. (Pumpe in 30 cm Wassertiefe) Wegen der extremen Eisbildung im letzten Winter (ca. 15 cm) mußte ich ihn aber dieses mal abschalten.


----------



## maritim (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

hallo,

ich verwende keinen eisfreihalter aber ich lasse einen teil meiner filteranlage (den patronen filter) mit ca. 1000l pro stunde über den winter laufen.
bei dem einlauf zum teich bleibt immer ein kleiner teil der eisdecke offen.
an verlusten hatte ich ein koi, aber das war aber meine schuld.

ein freund von mir hatte einen eisfreihalter, aber der hat bei den temperaturen von bis zu minus 20 gard versagt.
er hat hatte große verluste und hat nun ca. 60% weniger fische teiche

mein koi-händler berichtet auch über große verluste an den teichen seiner kunden, die mit dem normalen eisfreihalter gearbeitet haben.
an teichen wo ein teil der filteranlage gelaufen ist, gab es so gut wie keine verluste.

gruß peter


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo, als ich am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag endlich Zeit fand um den Eisfreihalter anzubringen, war es schon zu spät...Innerhalb von 2 Tagen war das Eis 10cm zugefroren, so hab ich kapituliert und es gelassen wie es war.
Alle Fische(__ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge) haben überlebt, zumindest hab ich keinen toten gefunden, so wie man immer hört, das sie plötzlich Bauchoben schwimmen...
Auch die Pflanzen haben es gut überstanden, bis auf das Myrophyllum, aber da heb ich immer ein paar Spitzen im Wassereimer bei der Pumpe auf.
Die Seerosen in 3cm Tiefe treiben gerade aus und auch die im Kübel, die komplett durchgeforen war, zeigt neue Blätter...
Auch die Sumpfdeckelschnecken, PHS, Spitzschlammschnecks, Tellerschnecks und Radix haben es gut überstanden... Hatte mächtig Angst um meine Fische, aber ich glaub, der Eisfreihalter war eine Fehlanschaffung...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Christi (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hatte nichts elektrisches im Einsatz, nur ein Reisigbüschel senkrecht hineingestellt und so ein Styroporteil auf die Wasseroberfläche gelegt. 1 Fisch hat die Winterzeit nicht überlebt und 70 Jungfische sind irgendwie auch weg. War vielleicht nicht genug an Eisfreihalter? Keine Ahnung. Gruß  Christiane


----------



## newman71 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,
ich habe gar nichts gemacht. Der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle rund 80 cm tief und auch wir hatten monatelang eine geschlossene Eisdecke.
Ergebnis: Vermutlich aufgrund der Langeweile haben meine Goldfische ihre Population verdoppelt !

So what? Auch ohne Eisfreihalter macht das Leben Spaß!

Uwe


----------



## maritim (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*



newman71 schrieb:


> So what? Auch ohne Eisfreihalter macht das Leben Spaß!
> 
> Uwe



hallo uwe

hier fällt mir gerade ein aussage ein, die ich von einem goldfischbesitzer gehört habe...... mein filter wurde schon immer zum winter abgestellt  und eine freie stelle im eis hatte ich auch noch nie.
verstehe nicht warum in dem winter, die fische alle im fischhimmel gelandet sind.

meine antwort war....
lange geht es ohne verhütung gut .....welch ein schock, wenn die frau auf einmal schwanger ist.


pauschal kann man nicht sagen, was mit und ohne freie stelle im eis passiert.
es kommt sicher auf den teich an, ob  pflanzenstengel den austausch von gasen gewären.
sicher kommt es auch auf die fischart an, die im teich ist und was alles am / im boden liegt, was gase abgeben kann.

ich kann nur berichten, was mir mein koi händler gesagt hat.
laut seiner aussage gab es an teichen wo der filter über den winter gelaufen ist, keine bis unwesentliche verluste. 
durch den filtereinlauf war immer eine frei stelle in der eisdecke und durch die bewegung gab es auch kein sauerstoff mangel.

und meine wenigkeit kennt auch einige koifreunde, goldfischfreunde die massive verluste hatten, weil sie keine freie stelle im eis hatten und auch den filter abgestellt haben.

ist auch alles ein schleichender prozess........
gerade um die zeit recht es sich, wenn der filter nicht über den winter gelaufen ist.
die biologie kommt in den filter nicht richtig in die gänge, weil sie wieder bei null anfangen muss.
die wassertemperatur ist noch nicht so hoch, das von den fischen das immunsystem in gang kommt.

fazit ist, das die fische noch nicht richtig gefüttert werden können, weil sonnst die wasserwerte den bach runter gehen.
die fische bekommen nicht die futtermenge die sie brauchen, um die reserven die nach dem langen winter aufgebraucht wurden wieder aufzubauen.

viele fische die gerade so überlebt haben, bekommen nun den rest, weil das ganze system spinnt.

gruß peter


----------



## Jürgen H. (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

ich habe seit ca. 3 Jahren einen Eisfreihalter, diesen Winter hat es aber zum ersten mal wieder ordentlich gefroren und alles bestens. :beeten


----------



## Trautchen (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo, ich hatte einen Eisfreihalter und der Teich ist trotzdem zugefroren und Verluste gibt es auch.


----------



## Christi (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo Trautchen, das tut mir leid, ein __ Goldfisch hat auch mir das zeitliche gesegnet. Mein Eisfreihalter war aber auch so geschickt nicht eingebracht. Der Hut flog dauernd weg, ich habe einen elektrischen, glaube, den werfe ich das Nächste Jahr an. ich glaube auch, es kommt drauf an, wie der Teich liegt, meiner liegt hinter unserem Haus an einer sehr tiefen Stelle und dahinter ist Wald. Bis da Sonne hinkommt, das dauert. Ich hatte wirklich Angst, der Teich (1,50 m) tief gefriert bis unten hin durch. Ich hatte aber auch __ Schilfrohr eingestellt und eine Menge Pflanzen im uferbereich haben ihre Wurzeln ins Wasser ragen lassen. Das hilft wahrscheinlich auch. Bis dann und lieben Gruß


----------



## bagger (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Ich dachte ein Luftsprudler ist nicht gut für einen Teich im Winter. Weil er das Wasser umwälzt und das Eis deshalb dicker wird. Ich habe in einen handelsüblichen Eisfreihalter eine Aquarium Heizung eingebaut für den Notfall,brauchte sie aber diesen Winter nicht einschalten.
Gruß bagger


----------



## daniel_xy (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

mein Eisfreihalter war diesen winter eingefroren. ich habe aber pumpe und filter samt mini-bachlauf den winter über laufen lassen und dort war immer eine freie stelle. den eisfreihalter werde ich wohl entsorgen


----------



## SilviaN. (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo Leute
kann mir dann mal einer sagen was nun das Beste im Winter ist, wenn man so um -20 Crad Kälte hat.
Soll ich nun __ Schilf in die tiefen Zonen von meinem Teich einbringen??
Wie merke ich bei einer Schneedecke von 1 m oder mehr das mein Eisfreihalter, also dieses Styropor-Dingens nicht funktioniert, also das keine Luft mehr durchkommt??
Ich will nie wieder solche Verluste haben, ansonsten kann ich meinen Teich gleich wieder zuschütten lassen.
Und eine Teichheizung kann ich mir aus finanzielllen Gründen nicht leisten. 
Würde mich über Eure Vorschläge freuen, falls sich diese umsetzen lassen.


----------



## tipit (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,
ich habe einen Wassereinlauf am Teich, der ständig läuft.
Diesen Winter ist der Teich sehr stark eingefroren, weil wir so niedrige Temperaturen hatten.
Am Einlauf blieb ein Loch von ca. Ø15cm immer offen.
Das hab ich dann ständig kontrolliert und freigehalten, damit es nicht ganz zufriert. 

Grüße, Tipit


----------



## SUI (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo mei Eisfreihalter ist meine eigene Wasserquelle der überlau geht direckt durch den Teich den ganzen Winnter war alles eisfrei


----------



## Gartenträumer (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Eisfreihalter war den ganzen Winter in Betrieb. Zusätzlich wurde der Teich mit PUR Hartschaumplatten abgedeckt, Bodenablauf geschlossen und 3000L/h über den Skimmer (tiefste Stufe) über den Filter gefahren. Die Filterkammer ist isoliert und mit 6cm Styropor abgedeckt. Keine verluste oder Schäden in den letzten drei Jahren. Die Wassertemp. war an keinen Tag (gemessen in 30cm tiefe) nicht unter drei Grad. Zum Glück sind alle bei bester Gesundheit i.O.
Neuste Abstriche ergaben keinen Parasitenbefall.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## *stefan* (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*

Hallo,
ich warte bis eine dickere Eisschicht sich gebildet hat so ca. 3 cm, dann __ senke ich den Wasserspiegel um ca. 4cm. Die Eisschicht ist jetzt wie eine Isolierung und es gefriet bei mit nichts mehr ein.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## robsig12 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Eisfreihalter Umfrage*



*stefan* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich warte bis eine dickere Eisschicht sich gebildet hat so ca. 3 cm, dann __ senke ich den Wasserspiegel um ca. 4cm. Die Eisschicht ist jetzt wie eine Isolierung und es gefriet bei mit nichts mehr ein.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber wie entweichen die Faulgase über einen längeren Zeitraum? 

Und was ist wenn es 1-2 mal taut, dann musst Du ja eigentlich schon eine Menge Wasser ablassen.


----------

